# My lathe space



## Stigmorgan (6 Nov 2021)

So now that I have my lathe working and my new Axminster 8" bench grinder to sharpen my tools I thought I would spend today trying to properly make some space to be able to move around while I work.
My space is at the back of my garage which is full of all sorts of stuff from motorbikes to tools to stuff we don't have space for in the house so it's a tight squeeze, here is the space as it was first thing this morning









You can see top right that the biggest thing I have to bear in mind is that I have the schools gas meter on the back wall of the garage and can't have anything flying off and hitting it.
To be honest I spent most of the day just moving stuff around repeatedly, managed to sort through quite a bit stuff and throw out 2 bin bags full of rubbish, took more of my power tools and put them with the rest in the schools boiler room and filled a little Henry hoover with 4 years worth of dust and mouse rubbish ( oh my god there was such rubbish)
It's not exactly how I want it and won't be until the other half gets rid of more of her stuff but for now it's a usable space, I had a little cabinet on wheels that I think is perfect for the bench grinder, ive got space to store most of the usable wood that I currently have which will give me space in the outside storage boxes for ally newer green stuff that is currently wrapped in binbags on the garden table.








You'll have to forgive Jason, he likes to be naked except for a balaclava and face shield, I've tried talking to him but it falls on deaf ears.
For now I'm going to use the white top and shelves to the left of it to store my wood for use, the draws are all full of different tools and equipment left over from my days in groundwork and concrete frame construction, eventually a lot of it will be passed on/sold off to make room for my woodturning. My plan for now is to have the lathe at an angle as in the picture when not in use but will pull it round when in use, hopefully this way if something does fly off it shouldn't hit the gas meter or pipework.
Will probably spend some time out there tomorrow tidying up a bit more, still need to bolt down the bench grinder and work out a jig system to sharpen my gouges, I also want to come up with a way to keep the dust and chips to the work area by hanging curtains or even roller/venetian blinds around the workspace, not sure if you can see but in the corner behind Jason is the Numatic hoover that will power the dust collector when I get around to building one.


----------

